
Ask HN: Single board computer suggestions for DYI wireless router - gtirloni
Requirements:<p><pre><code>    1 - WAN port
    2 - At least 4 LAN ports
    3 - Capable of running Linux (no need for management GUI)
    4 - Decent CPU performance
    5 - 1GB RAM should be enough, &gt;2GB is better
    6 - Good support for decent USB wireless adapters
</code></pre>
I considered using a RaspberryPi 2+ I have laying around but it seems the performance wouldn&#x27;t be great (and my experience with the famous Edimax USB adapter was that it can reach at most 2-3MB&#x2F;s).<p>Any suggestions?
======
simon_acca
I followed ArsTechnica suggestion and built a home server/wireless router from
a minipc, so far it's been great.

I got the machine from HYSTOU, on aliexpress, it partially matches your
requirements:

    
    
      - two gigabit ethernet ports
      - an AP capable intel wifi card
      - 2 sata ports and multiple mPCIe
      - i5 processor, overkill for a router but useful for a home server
      - 2 ram slots
    

In addition, several niceties like 2HDMI ports and digital audio if you also
want it to be a media center, several USB3 ports for printer or storage
sharing and an SD slot for automatically archiving your photos when you get
home with a card full of pictures!

It's been running with debian Jessie with 100+ days of uptime now :)

Jeff Atwood's article on the "scooter computer" also encouraged me to explore
this path, I recommend checking it out.

0: [http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/01/numbers-dont-lie-
it...](http://arstechnica.co.uk/gadgets/2016/01/numbers-dont-lie-its-time-to-
build-your-own-router/)

1: [https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-scooter-
computer/](https://blog.codinghorror.com/the-scooter-computer/)

~~~
gtirloni
I didn't know this "mini PC" category existed on AliExpress. This amazing,
it's exactly what I need (standard parts, capable CPU for a home server, etc).
Thank you!

------
JPLeRouzic
I am not any more in this business but I was involved at IEEE 802.11 some
years ago.

* One limit that you should consider is the fact that if you use Wi-Fi with more than a few hundred megabits/sec, then the computer busses will be overloaded at the hardware level.

* Then memory chips are not so fast either, with respect to modern Wi-Fi.

* Another problem is the fact there are few free drivers and the one I saw (four years ago) were actually very simplified. For example there was no MIMO, which was supposed to exist since 2007 in IEEE 802.11n, even simple MAC features do not existed in 80211mac.

* And indeed most chips are not free, they load a binary at powerup, and nobody knows what's in there. I suspect that it is quite ugly. What you see in the "free" Linux driver, is just calls to the binary API.

* Another thing is that most kernel and userland software use memory buffers which slow incredibly any transfer.

Obviously things may have improved but I would check those five points.

~~~
gtirloni
Makes sense. These small ARM-based boards might be to underpowered for my
needs (capable home server, not too worried about power consumption, etc).
Great insights, thanks!

------
seanp2k2
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/874883570/marvell-
espre...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/874883570/marvell-espressobin-
board)

------
NeutronBoy
These Alix boards are my normal go-to for exactly this sort of stuff. Note I
say Alix, but they have a few different platforms with a few key differences.
You can also get small enclosures, Wifi cards and antennas, etc.

[http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm](http://www.pcengines.ch/alix.htm)

